# Woman Visiting Barbados Found Burnt To Death In Bed..



## Kiowa (Aug 15, 2019)

The family of a British mother who died after being doused with a flammable substance and set alight as she lay in bed in Barbados say they are 'shocked and devastated' by her death.

Luton-born Natalie Crichlow, 44, was visiting family in the West Indies when she was attacked by an unknown intruder in a bedroom at around 2pm.

The mother-of-three, who had survived cancer twice and had two strokes in the past decade, was on a trip to help look after her disabled brother when she was attacked at his home in Christ Church on July 28.

Ms Crichlow suffered 75% burns to her body but died in hospital on August 6, the family say. Police said she managed to flee into the backyard of the house where she was staying before neighbours heard her screams. 

Her niece Ashley Best said: 'The intruder broke in the house, then strangled her and then set her alight.

'I do not understand why it happened and we are all in a state of shock. She went into hospital and died of her injuries.
Ms Crichlow, of Colingdale, north London, has three children, aged 10, 20 and 26 years old, who are 'devastated' and want to get her back home to Britain for burial.

The mother, who was also known by the names of Natalee and Karma, had worked in various jobs including as door staff and as a makeup artist.

She had been proudly living as an openly gay woman for a number of years.

Stabroek News in Barbados reported that police are on the hunt for a man who 'barged into a house, choked a woman, doused her with a flammable substance and then set the house on fire'.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ies-set-alight-intruder-lay-bed-Barbados.html


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 15, 2019)

just unbelievable

what a cruel way to die


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 15, 2019)

Barbaric


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2019)

@Covagirlm


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2019)

I really wonder why she was targeted. I hope her family is able to stay safe


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 15, 2019)

SlimPickinz said:


> I really wonder why she was targeted. I hope her family is able to stay safe



same here, I was thinking maybe because she was gay


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2019)

Sounds personal. 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> same here, I was thinking maybe because she was gay



nah


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2019)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> same here, I was thinking maybe because she was gay


Homosexuals aren't really targetted in Barbados. 

But I was there last week and my friend let me know that some Bajans are seeking asylum in Canada. He said they receive a lot in aid and housing benefits. They will also qualify for benefits and such they start taking trips back home on a regular basis. Their claim for refugee status is they are in fear of their lives for being gay.


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh my..this woman had lost her mother and uncle days apart earlier this year? She'd been through a lot!

So many questions, was she staying at an AirBNB? My heart goes out to her family, esp. her children.


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2019)

SlimPickinz said:


> Homosexuals aren't really targetted in Barbados.
> 
> But I was there last week and my friend let me know that some Bajans are seeking asylum in Canada. He said they receive a lot in aid and housing benefits. They will also qualify for benefits and such they start taking trips back home on a regular basis. Their claim for refugee status is they are in fear of their lives for being gay.



They are just looking free things because they are very open with their status out there.


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2019)

Laela said:


> Oh my..this woman had lost her mother and uncle days apart earlier this year? She'd been through a lot!
> 
> So many questions, was she staying at an AirBNB? My heart goes out to her family, esp. her children.




She was at her brothers house.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2019)

Covagirlm said:


> They are just looking free things because they are very open with their status out there.


Yea Dwayne said they get about $2500 in benefits a month, I was like what? Sign me up!


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2019)

SlimPickinz said:


> Yea Dwayne said they get about $2500 in benefits a month, I was like what? Sign me up!



I don't blame them for trying a ting because Bim's taxes are ridiculous.


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2019)

Could've been a case of mistaken identity...

ETA.. just read she was at her brother's house... how tragic




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> same here, I was thinking maybe because she was gay


----------



## awhyley (Aug 15, 2019)

Covagirlm said:


> Sounds personal.



Agreed.  Who breaks into someone's house at 2pm in the day?

RIP and my her family find peace.


----------



## Mitzi (Aug 16, 2019)

Hate crime.


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2019)

Well apparently, we've been misinformed....??


*Police set record straight on Natalie Crichlow fire, subsequent death*
KERRI GOODING |    CREATED : 15 AUGUST 2019





Commissioner of Police, Royal Barbados Police Force, Tyrone Griffith

The Royal Barbados Police Force is still conducting investigations into the fire at Sargeants Village which led to the death of British national Natalie Crichlow.

However, with the assistance of CCTV footage from an adjacent house and statements from members in the community, including those who rushed to the aid of Crichlow when the flames engulfed her, there are no signs supporting the story in British media about her being doused with an accelerant and set on fire.

Attorney General Dale Marshall addressed this topic today during a Post-Cabinet press conference at Government Headquarters this evening, Thursday, August 15.

AG, Police set record straight on Natalie Crichlow death






Giving the status report was the Commissioner of Police, Royal Barbados Police Force, Tyrone Griffith. He said that Natalie Crichlow, 44 years, was a British national staying at her brother Ashton Clarke’s home in Sargeant Village. She arrived on island July 15. At 1:43 pm on July 28 she was burned in a blaze at the residence located at Sargeant Village and later succumbed to the injuries on August 6.

The wooden home is enclosed and galvanized at the back.

Police reported that at some time after 1:00 pm prior to the house fire on July 28, the guardian of Crichlow’s eldest son video-called her and saw that she was preparing food for their arrival.

Griffith stated:

“About 13:43 hours, suddenly the house went up in flames with the seat of the fire being concentrated in the kitchen area. The fire rapidly engulfed the house and residents and workmen on a nearby house quickly sprang into action to assist. They broke away a sheet of galvanise from the yard to gain entry and assisted in getting to the deceased who was found in the yard badly burnt. The ambulance was summoned and she was taken to the hospital.”

High-quality CCTV footage, reviewed during investigations, showed no one entered the house for hours prior to the house fire. The fence and galvanised backyard were completely intact until breached by “rescuers”.

The footage showed that the fire originated in the area of the kitchen and was concentrated there. There were signs of a destroyed saucepan and burnt food. Though one gas bottle was unaffected, the top of the second bottle had melted away.

“The victim’s clothing was taken away to be examined forensically for any traces of accelerant. The scenes of crime officers indicated that there was no smell of accelerant in the house or on the clothing of the victim.”

Statements have been obtained from witnesses and rescuers as well as neighbours and interviews are still continuing in the area.


_*The top cop also shot down rumours circulating about a man who once lived at the home possibly being involved. Griffith said the man in question was identified and interviewed along with the brother of the deceased, “and to date there is nothing to suggest that he had any involvement in this matter.”*_

_*A post-mortem was conducted and “the death was attributed to infections from the burns.” The victim was never interviewed by the police due to her condition at the time.*_

_*According to Griffith, "at this stage, there is nothing to indicate that there was an intruder at such premises."*_
​The Police Commissioner reiterated that the fire was concentrated in the kitchen area and not in the bedroom as was being circulated.

“Investigations are continuing; efforts are being pursued to gather information in relation to the victimology. This matter is being treated as an unnatural death.”

Deeming the loss of life “tragic” regardless of the circumstances, on behalf of the entire Cabinet, government and people of Barbados, Marshall extended sympathy to the grieving friends and family of Crichlow and shared that:

“The Prime Minister with the full support of the Cabinet has given certain directions to demonstrate tangibly the support for the grieving relatives at this time." He said those details should come from the Barbados Tourism Marketing Inc. (BTMI) at a later time.


Similar  Story: 'No sign of intruder' in British woman's Barbados death


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 16, 2019)

SMH I wonder who is publishing the truth. I'm inclined to believe the Bajan newspaper.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 16, 2019)

Laela said:


> Could've been a case of mistaken identity...
> 
> ETA.. just read she was at her brother's house... how tragic




I wondered the same thing at first until I got to "lead an openly gay life style "


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2019)

You think it's a cover-up by the Brits/Royal police?

Barbados can't be having mysterious deaths like this, it'll put the wrong spotlight on such a beautiful place.




SlimPickinz said:


> SMH I wonder who is publishing the truth. I'm inclined to believe the Bajan newspaper.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 16, 2019)

Laela said:


> You think it's a cover-up by the Brits/Royal police?
> 
> Barbados can't be having mysterious deaths like this, it'll put the wrong spotlight on such a beautiful place.


Cover-up? no. I think the Brits are just sensationalizing the situation. Hoping to turn Barbados into the new DR and they want to be seen as the ones that put the spotlight on it first. It is a lesser world country and there will always be some type of danger. But even if the article is true to what the Brits published, I read it as an extremely personal murder. You don't just enter a home an burn a random person. Gay, lesbian, trans, straight it is extremely rare.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 16, 2019)

The Bajan news story is much more believable.

**scrolled back and saw the first report was from the Daily Mail**


----------

